# How to remove logo/picture that comes up at start of laptop?



## infinite_scale (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi,

I am using Windows 7 Ultimate (32-bit). It's an OEM version..

I bought this laptop from a guy who was a student, and got this laptop from the university he was studying at. When the laptop starts up, a large logo/picture of this university comes up and the boot options appear at the corner of the screen, i.e. F9- Boot Device Menu and F10-ROM Based Setup.

I wish to remove this logo permanently.

Also, after getting rid of this, how can I make it show a picture of my own choice?

Thanks

Note: Tried attaching picture of this screen from my computer but I don't know for what reason the upload fails.


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

So its not the log on background your referring to? There is a fix for that;*Log On Screen Change* As for the BIOS boot logo, you would need to go to the BIOS manufacturers site and download the latest flash utility, BIOS update and flash the BIOS. *CAUTION * This can be risky! If done improperly you will render your computer useless. But if you are willing, read this *Beginners Guides: Flashing A Motherboard BIOS*


----------



## infinite_scale (Nov 22, 2010)

Lance1 said:


> go to the BIOS manufacturers site and download the latest flash utility, BIOS update and flash the BIOS.


Are the flash utility and BIOS update two different things? Take a look at this page :-

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...sId=3368537&swLang=8&taskId=135&swEnvOID=1093

In the BIOS category, I downloaded the first one i.e. the one that says F.20 2 Dec, 2011. I Also checked my bios and its version is F.05

So, to flash my bios I just need to run this file I have downloaded?


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

infinite_scale said:


> Are the flash utility and BIOS update two different things? Take a look at this page :-
> 
> http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...sId=3368537&swLang=8&taskId=135&swEnvOID=1093
> 
> ...


Yes, the flash utility and the bios update file are separate. Have you looked into the link I posted regarding flashing the bios? It will pretty much show you what you need to do to flash the bios. The flash utility's for motherboards depending on the make will have different interfaces but will accomplish the same task. So read the tutorial and let us know how to goes.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

can you get into the laptop at all, or is it stuck at the bios screen?

If the latter, it's most likely password protected as well.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Lance, I don't want anybody to think I know anything about this, but since the file is a .exe doesn't that indicate that it may be self installing? Flash utility and the bios update file all in one? This is the way HP supplies drivers.


----------



## infinite_scale (Nov 22, 2010)

valis said:


> can you get into the laptop at all, or is it stuck at the bios screen?
> 
> If the latter, it's most likely password protected as well.


Everything is normal, laptop's running fine. It's just that I want to get rid of the custom logo at the startup.


----------



## infinite_scale (Nov 22, 2010)

TerryNet said:


> Lance, I don't want anybody to think I know anything about this, but since the file is a .exe doesn't that indicate that it may be self installing? Flash utility and the bios update file all in one? This is the way HP supplies drivers.


That's what I thought too... Maybe just one file is needed??


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

TerryNet said:


> Lance, I don't want anybody to think I know anything about this, but since the file is a .exe doesn't that indicate that it may be self installing? Flash utility and the bios update file all in one? This is the way HP supplies drivers.


Sorry it took so long to reply but I was kick'n back in *Las Vegas*!! baby! I love LV. Anyway, back to Terry's question. It seems you are correct Terry. I downloaded the file and this is the How To;

*HOW TO USE: 
1. Download the file by clicking the "Download" or "Obtain Software" button and
saving the file to a folder on your hard drive (make a note of the folder where
the downloaded file is saved).
2. Double-click the downloaded file and follow the on-screen instructions.*

So Ya! It seems it's all inclusive. But there is a ROM.CAB file that the .exe may point to too build the bootable disk.


----------



## infinite_scale (Nov 22, 2010)

H,

I love LV too..except that haven't been there.. 
Anyway, double-clicked the BIOS file I got from the HP link I mentioned above, but it gives the following message:

*This system BIOS cannot be updated from Windows. Please use the appropriate BIOS ROMPAQ utility to update this system*.


----------



## infinite_scale (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey guys,

What if I load system defaults in BIOS?? Will that remove this logo?? I guess not..


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Here, use this utility to create a bootable CD or USB to flash the bios. *ROMPaq for HP Notebook System BIOS*


----------

